# Brent Hunt Trophy Whitetail Stand?



## Tripdub

My trusty 15 year old climber burned up in a garage fire.  Anyone know where they sell the Trophy Whitetail stands.  I saw that Tree Lounge may have carried them at some point.  However, I'd like to look at one before I buy another one.


----------



## jkoch

Brent and Tree Lounge have merged. They are even better than before. www.treelounge.com


----------



## Tripdub

Thanks!  I don't know whether it is just a case of what you are used to, but I've borrowed other climbers that were lighter and just never felt quite as stable as in the Brent Hunt model.  I decided it was well worth the extra weight. I'll definately get another one.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I had one years ago and didn't like it at all.  It didn't bite the tree very well and I felt unsafe in it.  Maybe they have changed now.


----------



## outsideman

I've had mine for about 15 yrs and love it, no problem taking a nap 30 ft. up.


----------



## jkoch

01Foreman400 said:


> I had one years ago and didn't like it at all.  It didn't bite the tree very well and I felt unsafe in it.  Maybe they have changed now.



They now have "gater jaws" that grip the tree much better, you can also update the older models. I got a new set of jaws at the BLAST about 3 years ago. Made a great stand better!


----------



## K80

Tripdub said:


> Thanks!  I don't know whether it is just a case of what you are used to, but I've borrowed other climbers that were lighter and just never felt quite as stable as in the Brent Hunt model.  I decided it was well worth the extra weight. I'll definately get another one.



I started off with a brent hunt but I tell ya, after buying a summit 180 it would be hard to go back to a brent hunt.

Summits are just as comfy or more so, alot quicker to set up (at least than the old ones), and more compact.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've got one that I've had about fifteen years, and it's the safest, steadiest, sticken'est, biten'est stand I've ever used. I've climbed hickories, ironwoods, scaly bark pines, all kinds of things that I wouldn't even think about using my API or Summit on. I've got the "improved modern" stands, but I still use that old Brent Hunt more than any of them.


----------



## Flintrock

I like the  Trophy Whitetail stands . I like the gunslinger too.


----------



## Chester Co. Deer Hunter

*Love Mine*

I have one of the Trophy Whitetail Stands that I have had since 1997 or 1998. With mine you can unlock the seat and face either to or away from the tree. I face mine to the tree for black powder and rifle and take the seat back and arm rests off for bow hunting. It has never slipped on a tree nor has it ever scared me at all. It is like sitting in an easy chair. It is on the heavy side and I try not to carry it in and out everytime I hunt. I now own a Summit 180 that is lighter, and I love it also. I have a friend that swears by his Gunslinger. You guys may know him by Ruger Redhawk.


----------



## Heavens11

I'm looking for a Used Brent Hunt Trophy Whitetail Stand. Does anyone have one that they want to get rid of?


----------



## bucwilson

http://greenville.craigslist.org/spo/1923890234.html    saw this on craigslist...may be a little bit of a drive though


----------



## jimboknows

gon reported that they just closed their business last month
I hate that, I damaged my brent hunt husky in a 4 wheeler rollover accident and wanted to get some replacement parts, or new one.  Dang...liked being able to face tree in some situations.   Margaret if you have any left you want to sell...pm me   I loved mine.


----------

